# My wife is pregnant!!!



## Gene53 (Jul 2, 2008)

A man speaks frantically into the phone, "My wife is pregnant, and her contractions are only two minutes apart!"

"Is this her first child?" the doctor queries.

"No, you idiot!" the man shouts. "This is her husband!"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 2, 2008)




----------

